# LaMancha Mix Doe - Qualified for NOA with ADGA?



## c7springer (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a 1/2 LaMancha mix doe that I'm interested in registering with NOA. Are there any ADGA members (or non-members) that are familiar with the breed standards and LaManchas that could give their opinion? Thanks. 

I'm not very familiar with the ADGA and the options for registering... even if she can't qualify for NOA LaMancha, could she be Experimental?

She has outstanding milk production and udder shape, I was hoping to get her * with DHIR.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think you can register her as NOA, her ears are too long, and she has a roman nose. She can be experimental if at least one of her parents are registered, I do believe.


----------



## c7springer (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah, thanks. But what about Experimental? Or is that only for goats with some traceable parentage?


----------



## c7springer (Mar 30, 2015)

Is there any way I could register her?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can register through the IDGR..


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

For experimental, both parents would have to be registered. Experimental goats are those that are a deliberate cross of two breeds where both parents are registered. If just one parent is registered (the LaMancha) you could probably register her as 50% LaMancha. Otherwise I don't think she would qualify for NOA as Little Bits said her ears are too long and the nose is too Roman.

ADGA used to have an NOP (Native on Production) program, but they don't seem to do that any more.


----------

